# Want to enable?



## artisan soaps (Oct 15, 2009)

..


----------



## TessC (Oct 15, 2009)

Ginger fish! Yum, I love that one.


----------



## Manda (Oct 15, 2009)

One I'd recommend is Lettuce which although not a strong fragrance it is fresh, clean and summery and I love it in soap and lotions however have not tried it in CP.


----------



## whisks (Oct 15, 2009)

summer fling. i got it in the sampler, and i've just ordered the 100ml bottle this time....it is "pretty", if that is what you're after...
one word of caution, though, i'm a newbie, and my soap hasn't fully cured yet, but atm, it smells really lovely....


----------



## SilverMaple (Oct 15, 2009)

Pineapple Cilantro.   It's lovely!

and their OMH is my best seller.


----------



## whisks (Oct 15, 2009)

this is terrible....i've just put my order to aussie through and have included gingerfish.....pineapple cilantro sounds so good too.....*groan*


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 15, 2009)

whisks said:
			
		

> summer fling. i got it in the sampler, and i've just ordered the 100ml bottle this time....it is "pretty", if that is what you're after...
> one word of caution, though, i'm a newbie, and my soap hasn't fully cured yet, but atm, it smells really lovely....



I also got a free bottle last year and it smells sort of like Dewberry. I'm not keen on it (strange nose me) so would love to know how it ends up smelling in soap. 

I'm too scared to read this list because I know I will log into ASS and add them to my never-ending wishlist.  :wink:


----------



## whisks (Oct 15, 2009)

i'm not familiar with dewberry, so can't comment there. 
my soap is barely 2 weeks old and the smell is very sweet; i think i'm more of a melloe person, but i can imagine lots of people still liking it. i made a batch with ralph lauren's blue for women less than a week ago, and the smell is so faint, i don't know what to do; it looks really pretty because i swirled pale blue and white, but there's no fragrance whatsoever. i made it for my children to give their friends, and you can imagine, teenagers would most likely want something smelly, so i can imagine they'll like the summer fling better. who knows?


----------



## Lynnz (Oct 15, 2009)

Saffron and Cedar is the best best best...............Mmmmmmm sticks as well...........I don't know anyone who has not sniffed this and fallen in love. Goes quite brown but I just lightenit up a bit with some TD..............Really is a good lasting fragrance designed for men and loved by women LOL.................D


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 15, 2009)

whisks said:
			
		

> i'm not familiar with dewberry, so can't comment there.
> my soap is barely 2 weeks old and the smell is very sweet; i think i'm more of a melloe person, but i can imagine lots of people still liking it. i made a batch with ralph lauren's blue for women less than a week ago, and the smell is so faint, i don't know what to do; it looks really pretty because i swirled pale blue and white, but there's no fragrance whatsoever. i made it for my children to give their friends, and you can imagine, teenagers would most likely want something smelly, so i can imagine they'll like the summer fling better. who knows?



Pity about the "blue" not lasting (crosses that off my list). Yep, I reckon teenagers will like the Summer Fling.  :wink:


----------



## whisks (Oct 15, 2009)

Bubbles Galore said:
			
		

> whisks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



one thing in favour of the blue is that it smells much classier than the fling (waddaya expect from a fling???lol). i bought the 100ml and will try doing it with more fo next time. remember i'm new at this....


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 15, 2009)

> (waddaya expect from a fling???lol)



LOL.   

Ok, the "blue" is back on my list. How much did you use in the last batch?


----------



## artisan soaps (Oct 16, 2009)

..


----------



## Lynnz (Oct 16, 2009)

i am sure you will be really happy with the Saffron and Cedar really is nice........Wow it is so much fun enabling others with the fragrance addiction LOL


----------



## TessC (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't like rose fragrances, but I've been told that their English Rose is a nice one. It moves quickly, as you'd expect from a floral, but it's supposed to be manageable as long as you use full water and don't plan anything crazy like a 7-color swirl.


----------



## artisan soaps (Oct 16, 2009)

..


----------



## whisks (Oct 16, 2009)

i'm about to try sweetcakes love spell tonight: i haven't tried BB's , so i'm no use for a comparison....


----------



## pops1 (Oct 16, 2009)

I buy most of my oils from Bigtree but out of the few l have got my favourite is Oatmeal Milk and Honey,
A couple l didn't like much... Island Coconut is a sort of light coconut smell but needs something to give it a kick and the worst of all is Marrakesh bought because it sounded exotic and l thought it would be like Nag Champa or dragons blood instead on the first smell its really nice than it has a back smell of BBQ or something similar ,maybe its just my nose but it makes me feel a little sick so if anybody wants a 90% full bottle of Marrakesh(50ml) free of charge feel free to let me know and l will send it on .I will pay for postage so Aussies only please ,can't afford International postage.


----------



## whisks (Oct 16, 2009)

......i've just ordered island kiss in a 100ml bottle.... :shock: 
oh well...does anyone ever blend the FOs together? does anything go well with island kiss?


----------



## artisan soaps (Oct 16, 2009)

..


----------



## pops1 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Whisks*
It might be my nose so don't worry about the Island Coconut.I like to open a bottle and have the smell hit me ,with the Island Coconut it was well l can understand where the name came from but where's the wow factor.I blended it with some Pineapple l had and it gave it the kick it needed.I like my fragrances strong so if l had to buy a coconut based fragrance it would have to be something a bit stronger than Island kiss.
Does anybody know of any supplier that has good bases in Australia apart from Aussiesoapsupplies,l think they have the monopoly on the market but it makes me so mad that we pay over triple what the States pay and half of what the UK pays for our good quality bases,I do buy a small amount from an Ebay seller that has not bad soap base just so l can have a play without feeling like l am using liquid gold.


----------



## honor435 (Oct 16, 2009)

i havent bought from them latley, but.. there almond is great, as is arabian spice(although someone said it reminded them of church?) catholic i guess, myrhh etc, kentish rain is an awesome mens fo(limited edition), and kumquat. omh is good.


----------



## whisks (Oct 17, 2009)

oh good - i have kumquat, and have added kentish rain to my wishlist...

clare, a question....who exactly is this thread enabling?????


----------



## pops1 (Oct 17, 2009)

I know who's pocket its dis-enabling   
Every time somebody says they like a fragrance and l haven't got it ,the little devil in my head says "I WANT IT AND I WANT IT NOW" worse than my Grandkids


----------



## whisks (Oct 17, 2009)

pops, the thing is, now, we don't have to ask permission, and (hopefully) have our own funds to do as we please. 
i'm expecting to get my ASS (what an acronym!!!) package tomorrow....i really don't need anymore stuff, but i want it.


----------



## artisan soaps (Oct 17, 2009)

..


----------



## whisks (Oct 17, 2009)

clare....is this a contest??? i don't know whether i want to be in this contest....trying to be the winner might cause me to become the most financially challenged.....besides, i do the most insensible thing and order 100ml bottles because i like them, althought the sampler was a nice way to go to start....but i want 100ml bottles now - they give me room to experiment.


----------



## pops1 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Whisks*..Sorry its not Island Kiss l don't like its Island coconut.I label the tops of my bottles so l don't have to pull them all out when l am looking for a fragrance and l had put the wrong top back on the bottle.In fact l rather like Island kiss ,its a nice fresh citrus with a touch of floral in the background.I have now edited my previous posting.
Sorry for the the misleading information my excuse is old age which is not just creeping up its bl...galloping.


----------



## whisks (Oct 18, 2009)

pops, never mind me - i can't even get my days right.....i thought yesterday was sunday.....i'm wishing time ahead because i just want to get my hands on more stuff!!!


----------



## gekko62 (Oct 18, 2009)

pops1 said:
			
		

> *Whisks*
> 
> Does anybody know of any supplier that has good bases in Australia apart from Aussiesoapsupplies,l think they have the monopoly on the market but it makes me so mad that we pay over triple what the States pay and half of what the UK pays for our good quality bases,I do buy a small amount from an Ebay seller that has not bad soap base just so l can have a play without feeling like l am using liquid gold.



Pops, Heirloom do some B&B bases,as well as M&P. Escentials have M&P,& New Directions have B&B bases too.No idea on quality tho,but it may be somewhere to start..


----------



## whisks (Oct 18, 2009)

i've just opened my parcel from ASS and here is my first impression whiff rundown:

lemon verbena - lovely
ginger fish - sherbety - reminds me of the powdery sherbet we had as children
island kiss - light and lovely
neroli - heavy
energy - lemony

on a recent soap smelling trip, my friend and i found neroli and lemon verbena to be the nicest smelling soaps; the other fragrances, i just bought purely on description.


----------



## BluebirdMama (Oct 18, 2009)

hmmm. I'd have to say the Pumpkin Pie Cybilla!!!


----------



## whisks (Nov 1, 2009)

so what did you end up getting, clare?
which ones have you soaped and how did they go? ie, acceleration/discolouration?


----------

